# Noisy electric shower - just newly installed!



## Sophia2457 (26 Feb 2008)

Hi
Sorry to be on here asking for help on this shower issue yet again!

Just had a Triton T90 installed over the bath for the first time. Plumber and electrician did a great job and it's working perfectly.

Only moan from OH is the noise from the motor - says he never heard anything like it!

Now the shower is on an interior wall, not a solid exterior one, so that's bound to make a difference. I was told that Triton are noisier than Mira, but I hadn't expected it to be this loud. I don't really care myself but I dont suppose anyone knows of any way I can minimize the noise of the moter when the shower's running? 

It wakes up OH as it's on the wall between bedroom and bathroom.

Thanks again - why are things never simple???


----------



## mildew (26 Feb 2008)

Hi,
We had a Triton T90 installed in our first house and my wife thought it was very noisy, I wasnt so sure. We called the Triton customer care and service line 016286711 (They are in maynooth) had an engineer out to look at it and discovered that the motor was faulty. He replaced the motor, which is under 12 month guarantee. Cost us nothing. You could still hear the motor, but not as loudly.


----------



## Sophia2457 (26 Feb 2008)

Thanks, Mildew.
I'll give them a ring tomorrow and see what they say. I dont have a receipt for it as the electrician bought it from an electrical suppliers but I'm sure I could get one from him - I know where he bought it and what day. 
Gives me a bit of hope - cheers!


----------



## mildew (26 Feb 2008)

We didn't have a reciept either, but they are decent and plesant engineers and I'm sure that he/she will realise how recently it was installed just by looking at it. But, the Triton shower is a bit noisy on internal walls. The cavity between the plaster board acts like an amplifier for the motor noise.


----------



## Gautama (26 Feb 2008)

Elsewhere in this forum someone mentions that if the wall is not solid, then the shower is noisy.

I've a new Mira Sport on an internal solid wall.  The only sound it makes is the water whispering thru' the nozzle.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (24 Jul 2008)

I just searched for posts on this, I had a Triton T90xr installed yesterday as it's predecessor gave up the ghost. It's seriously loud and sounds like it's about to blow up. Have it on an internal wall too. Think I'll give them a call.


----------



## DavyJones (24 Jul 2008)

Bubbly Scot said:


> I just searched for posts on this, I had a Triton T90xr installed yesterday as it's predecessor gave up the ghost. It's seriously loud and sounds like it's about to blow up. Have it on an internal wall too. Think I'll give them a call.



Beware if there is no fault found with the unit, you will be charged  a fee for inspection. be sure and ask how much that would be.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (24 Jul 2008)

Thanks for the warning, I'm beginning to believe there is no fault, will see what the other half says tonight.


----------



## aircobra19 (24 Jul 2008)

Gautama said:


> ...I've a new Mira Sport on an internal solid wall. The only sound it makes is the water whispering thru' the nozzle.


 
Our Triton T90 is a lot louder than that. But I wouldn't say it was very loud. Similar to a quietish hoover. it did go really noisy for a while and then it stopped working. Needed something replacing.


----------



## THENORTHSIDE (29 Jul 2008)

when an electric shower is mounted on an internal slabbed wall it will sound very loud due to the light nature of the wall.at this stage there isn't a lot you can do but forget about the noise


----------



## LeoD (30 Jul 2008)

Might be of help - moved into new house recently. Triton pump shower in the ensuite sounded like it was grinding ball bearings when switched on - you really would not be able to hear anyone speak while it was on. Pressure was very poor also so called out plumber. Said something about a mistake in the installation meant air getting into pump (or something to that effect). Problem easily fixed - noise greatly reduced and pressure restored thereafter.


----------



## citizen22 (30 Jul 2008)

hi, 
i also would suspect air, sometimes systems have to be bleed of air, look at the manfacturers instructions/manual, it may have a fault identification section, and may point to common problems.

hope it works out.


----------

